

Anon Bringing Down Facebook - gmaster1440
https://twitter.com/#!/YourAnonNews/status/162344704229392384

======
rwolf
I noticed slow (>2 minute) load times for about a 5 minutes period, but now
it's responding quickly again

------
c1sc0
no it's not

------
daintynews
I just logged on to my Facebook account, and it's working fine on my end.

